# Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro



## Oachkatze (8. Februar 2016)

*Wasserkühlung für ca 300-400 euro*

Hallo ich bin in der Wakü szene neu  und wollte meine GTX 980 ti und meinen i7  4790k etwas wasser schlucken lassen  für etwa 300-400 euro. ich hab mich schon ein wenig informiert aber halt nicht so schlau geworden vilt könnt ihr mir helfen etwas zusammenzustellen  und vilt ein wenig die sachen erklären wo ich vorsichtig sein muss

---close falsche Abteilung sorry habs schon umgeschrieben


----------

